# First casting mold made from HDPE



## The100road (Jan 4, 2019)

@Tony what ya think? The finished block comes out at about 2 7/8” sq x 6” long. 

Once it’s turned the only the two ends will have white resin. The middle will turn out. I did this on purpose to use a piece with less resin Incase it leaked badly. 

It’s yours if you want it as trade for the the HDPE? 

I was told the wood is boxelder burl but it looks a little different to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2019)

That came out very nice Stan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2019)

I would be thrilled to get that one Stan!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road (Jan 4, 2019)

Awesome. Send me you’re address again and I’ll get it out on Monday in a PE. I’ll make sure to get some other goodies in there as well.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2019)

This blank came today, SWEET!!! Thanks for the extras as well Stan. Once I get turning a peppermill down I'll do this one, certainly don't want to risk ruining it! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 9, 2019)

You your telling me you arnt going to cut it into bottlestopper? :)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2019)

Send it to me and I'll turn it into a peppermill and get it right back to you Yea Yea that's right!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2019)

Did you use pressure to cast that Stan? Just curious...


----------



## The100road (Jan 10, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Did you use pressure to cast that Stan? Just curious...



I did. 60 psi


----------



## Don Wood (Mar 7, 2019)

I sure would like to see the finished product..........


----------



## Tony (Mar 7, 2019)

Don Wood said:


> I sure would like to see the finished product..........



I assume you want to see it turned? It's still exactly the way it is in the last picture, my skills haven't gotten to where I'm confident enough not to screw it up yet......


----------



## Don Wood (Mar 7, 2019)

Bummer...... Beautiful wood. I will wait


----------



## The100road (Mar 7, 2019)

This reminds me. Made a couple more molds. 1.5x1.5x6 for some blocks I’m doing for @Echoashtoreth i should be finished with them tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 7, 2019)

To release your first one, did you have to unscrew the mold? Although I sprayed my mold, I had to unscrew it to get the block out. Came out clean, but it would not release until I removed 3 of the sides. And yes, mine leaked just a touch, but not enough that a paper towel in the pressure pot took care of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 7, 2019)

The100road said:


> This reminds me. Made a couple more molds. 1.5x1.5x6 for some blocks I’m doing for @Echoashtoreth i should be finished with them tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 162068
> 
> ...


Getting excited to work with that chechen burl!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> To release your first one, did you have to unscrew the mold? Although I sprayed my mold, I had to unscrew it to get the block out. Came out clean, but it would not release until I removed 3 of the sides. And yes, mine leaked just a touch, but not enough that a paper towel in the pressure pot took care of it.


Hot glue along the seams takes care of the leaks and come right off

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 7, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> To release your first one, did you have to unscrew the mold? Although I sprayed my mold, I had to unscrew it to get the block out. Came out clean, but it would not release until I removed 3 of the sides. And yes, mine leaked just a touch, but not enough that a paper towel in the pressure pot took care of it.



Yes, the mold I bought from lizard blanks does not need to be dissasembled but these ones that I’m making with the HDPE from tony do need to be unscrewed. Lizard blanks HDPE are as smooth as glass. Tonys has a slight texture. But for the price, I’m fine taking them apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 7, 2019)

The100road said:


> Yes, the mold I bought from lizard blanks does not need to be dissasembled but these ones that I’m making with the HDPE from tony do need to be unscrewed. Lizard blanks HDPE are as smooth as glass. Tonys has a slight texture. But for the price, I’m fine taking them apart.



I wonder if sanding them would make a difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 7, 2019)

I was thinking the same thing tony but I don’t really trust myself to sand them perfectly flat. I’m pretty sure I would mess them up. Haha


----------



## Tony (Mar 7, 2019)

I would say try about 150 on random orbit sander, don't put pressure on it, just let it work on it's own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Wood (Mar 8, 2019)

We used the same cutting board material in a meat packing company and we would just run them thru a planer to remove knife cuts. They came out smooth as silk. Keep in mind our pcs were 18"x30" so you had the length to safely run them..........Maybe consider using a hand plane for your smaller pcs??????

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 8, 2019)

my original piece was 1' x 2'.....never even thought about hitting it with the sander. Will hit the small pieces with my random orbit and 220 the next time I have them apart.....great ideas/thoughts guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

